
The Tyranny of Pew-Pew: How Fun Fantasy Violence Became Inescapable - colinprince
http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/2015/04/how_fun_fantasy_violence_conquered_the_world.php
======
dalke
I think it's a good read. I question its historical perspective. Pre-code
Hollywood had many of the elements that the author suggest didn't start
appearing until the 1970s and 1980s. Compare this statement from the essay:

> It wasn't too long ago that killing was dirty work for grown-ups. Once the
> westerns died, and Vietnam reminded Americans that it's not always easy to
> spot the villains, movie and TV heroes who killed lots of sumbitches were
> grim grown-ups

with this from [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-
Code_Hollywood](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-Code_Hollywood) :

> Gangsters in films like The Public Enemy, Little Caesar, and Scarface were
> seen by many as heroic rather than evil.

